# What is this? Why is it on my boat?



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I know I'm about to have a "head slapping" moment... which many of you may hear given the distinct lack of hair covering my lovely scalp.

It is a piece of aluminum with about a 3/8" diameter.

There appears to be a type of radiator hose - hose clamped to it.

On one end is a hole with a short lanyard pulled through.

I bought the boat and this was mounted very nicely inside the Starboard side locker/closet.

I've mulled and mulled... Dad and I have had many a beer pondering what I could possibly need this thing for.... But we can't figure it out.

I know I'm about to be embarassed...




























Confused in Oriental, NC...
Craig


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

It's probably for whacking pirates about the head and shoulders.

Sorry, that's my best guess.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Does the aluminum go all the way through? So that the hose is like padding? Could be used to support something. Does it fit across anything that has something above it? Like under the boom somewhere?

Beyond that, I don't have a clue.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep..
Bar goes all the way through.

It's like a chin - up bar.

Yes... it's like the hose is padding. We've found no where that we could mount it. Boom, cockpit.... strange.

yet, it's has holding fingers and everytihng inside this locker... like one would need "quick access".... Someone took some time to mount this . . .

The best idea we've had...is that it's a bar which you throw over the bow with both ends tied to a line off the port and starboard sides and you "drag" it under the boat to raise the centerboard when the normally used cable breaks. The problem is.. It only has a hole in one end.. not both.

I need more beer...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Is the Tiki Bar at the hotel/marina still open?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Gota love it*

Took me about a week to figure out a contraption on my boat wa the emergency tiller..


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Do you have a fixed manual bilge pump somewhere -- under he cabin sole?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

PBzeer said:


> Is the Tiki Bar at the hotel/marina still open?


Closed till March... Restaurant is open though.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Stillraining said:


> Took me about a week to figure out a contraption on my boat wa the emergency tiller..


Have the emergency tiller... so this ain't it.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I have seen something "similar"... on boats where the T-Hull is hard to access, I have seen people make a bar like that to open/close the Thull so you do not have to climb into the hatch.

Probably a really weak guess, though. It does not have any soldered connections does it?? No?? Oh, sorry... just thought it might be from a PO I knew....

HEHE!

- CD


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

billyruffn said:


> Do you have a fixed manual bilge pump somewhere -- under he cabin sole?


I have a manual bilge pump.. and I have the handle for it. In the cockpit.

If this is a lever of some sort, it's one helluva mechanical advantage..

I'm thinking that it spans something....


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

craigtoo said:


> Closed till March... Restaurant is open though.


Damn... wish i was in town. Sounds like i could talk you into a tequila shot at M&Ms!

Oh... it's a mystery to me. Maybe the answer is 42?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> I have seen something "similar"... on boats where the T-Hull is hard to access, I have seen people make a bar like that to open/close the Thull so you do not have to climb into the hatch.
> 
> Probably a really weak guess, though. It does not have any soldered connections does it?? No?? Oh, sorry... just thought it might be from a PO I knew....
> 
> ...


Heh.. No soldered connections.... (none crimped either though...)

Your idea is exactly what I'm going to use this thing for if we can't figure out it's intended purpose... The SeaCocks aft are a bit of a pain to reach....and since I'll only be living on the boat on the weekends, I'd like to close all the THulls during the week while I'm on the road...

But there's no reason to have the radiator hose clamped to it for that purpose... and why mount it nicely in the Locker across from the head?

I've *GOT* to be missing something here....


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

craigtoo said:


> But there's no reason to have the radiator hose clamped to it for that purpose... and why mount it nicely in the Locker across from the head?
> 
> I've *GOT* to be missing something here....


Any chance of talking to the PO???


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Joel73 said:


> Damn... wish i was in town. Sounds like i could talk you into a tequila shot at M&Ms!
> 
> Oh... it's a mystery to me. Maybe the answer is 42?


..Oh yeah! The answer is 42.... !!!

God Rest Douglas Adams.

You wouldn't be able talk me into a Tequila shot.. but you'd have a heck of a time getting me out of M & M's.... Lovely place.. Great food and a decent beer selection.

I ate at the Grain Silo's aka Twin Towers aka Tin Cans tonight...

craig


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Is there room to lay stuff over it when mounted? Perhaps the hose is to keep stuff from sliding off.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Joel73 said:


> Any chance of talking to the PO???


Sure..

But that wouldn't be ANY fun... I love puzzles... That's a last resort... heh


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*I suspect the*

hole in one end is just there for a lanyard so it could be retrieved if gone overboard. And has nothing to do with function...Maybe javelin practice..


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I think it's Gardners Buffet, something buffet, down by the hardware store, great food, great price.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't throw it away. Put it back in its bracket and wait. At some point in the next year or so, you'll say to yourself...."Now what I need for this is a bar of aluminum with a piece of hose around it so I don't mark the X when we do Y with it". 

Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

PBzeer said:


> I think it's Gardners Buffet, something buffet, down by the hardware store, great food, great price.


Good Ol' Brantly's... used to eat there with granddad all the time in the late 80's. Still have a good & greasy breakfast buffet.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

craigtoo said:


> ..Oh yeah! The answer is 42.... !!!
> 
> God Rest Douglas Adams.
> 
> ...


Ah... the ______ Saloon... can't remember the whole name. haven't been there yet.

Sorry... i'm getting of track here. I'm just jealous. I'm landlocked.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Yeah, that's the place.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

craigtoo said:


> Sure..
> 
> But that wouldn't be ANY fun... I love puzzles... That's a last resort... heh


I hear ya... but at least you know you can find the answer if all else fails.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

PBzeer said:


> Is there room to lay stuff over it when mounted? Perhaps the hose is to keep stuff from sliding off.


It's mounted vertically to the inside of the starboard locker on the forward side. Some pics...





































Thanks,
Craig


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

So much for that idea. But still, that hose makes me think something is supposed to rest on it.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

PBzeer said:


> So much for that idea. But still, that hose makes me think something is supposed to rest on it.


Yeah... *totally*..

Brantley's... My dad walks in there and they just put coffee in front of him.. they look at me like "what'll ya have?"

Dad was staying on the boat for a few weeks whils't I was earning some money.. he was awesome enough to help (read "do most of the work") put on a new bottom...

Oriental is a fun place.. there are a load of fellow Long Islanders [email protected]

....


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Joel73 said:


> Ah... the ______ Saloon... can't remember the whole name. haven't been there yet.
> 
> Sorry... i'm getting of track here. I'm just jealous. I'm landlocked.


I woke up this morning in Hiram GA.

I have to be in Tuscaloosa, AL Monday...

*grumble*

I need to get some clients on the coast!!! Actually.. I need to make Jenneau a client.. .and Sabre.. and Sea Craft... etc. .etc..

hmmm


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Yeah, I enjoy Oriental as well. Thinking about hanging there this summer if I can find some work there.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*You know that*

if you go ask the PO and dont let us in on it, were going to use that thing on you dont you?...


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Stillraining said:


> if you go ask the PO and dont let us in on it, were going to use that thing on you dont you?...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's a "gazinta."

It goes in to the place you found it...and you go sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Boom support? Topping lift is busted, spring on the hard vang is worn out, need to support boom until the main halyard is attached????


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Although i was not born there, i've been spending A LOT of time in Oriental since literally before i was born. I expect once i die my ashes will be scattered there.  Or at least that is my wish.

OK... i can't keep on topic to save my life... now where did i put that tequila?

Crap... i'm being hailed by the wife to be.... see you later. good luck with the mystery. Now i expect i'll have weird dreams about that contraption tonight. thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

billyruffn said:


> Don't throw it away. Put it back in its bracket and wait. At some point in the next year or so, you'll say to yourself...."Now what I need for this is a bar of aluminum with a piece of hose around it so I don't mark the X when we do Y with it".
> 
> Good things come to those who wait.


yeah i agree with billy, two weeks after you toss it, you will figure out what it's for, till then use it as a hemorrhoid remover but my first guess is that it's a homemade pushpole with the rubber being used as to not scratch the deck, but then the hose clamps put that theory in the trash.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

uspirate said:


> yeah i agree with billy, two weeks after you toss it, you will figure out what it's for, till then use it as a hemorrhoid remover but my first guess is that it's a homemade pushpole with the rubber being used as to not scratch the deck, but then the hose clamps put that theory in the trash.


I had that happen - threw away a weird looking stick. Well, two weeks later when I realized that fuel tank indicator is only approximate (and 1/4 left can mean 1/2 tank or empty  ) - I understood what that thing is - it was something to poke into a tank to get a precise amount of fuel left. Oh well.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would say a flosser (i.e. removing kelp from rudder) but the hose clamps preclude that possibility


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Could it be to hold up the companionway steps for engine access?


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Are there any marks on the rod such as a bit of grease on one end, or perhaps some scratches like it was used to push against something?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh! I know what it is, wait, hold on, someones at the door....be right back....

Okay, seriously, does it fit in the open part of the "u" in your galley to help keep you safe under weigh? Or maybe props open the lazerettes in some sort of configuration?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If the hose flexes, it might be for rimming the cockpit drain. Once unclogged, you could tie a sponge to the end there and scrub it out nicely -- maybe.


----------



## bristol321 (May 29, 2007)

Its a hose straightener, ever had a new piece of hose that was just a little too tough to straighten out. voila....a few clamps a bar wait several months and poof the hose is straight. 

Or it could be something else........


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

No idea about what it is, but could the tubing be to improve the grip? That could explain why two hose clamps on both ends - to keep the tubing from slipping either from rotation or when pulling or pushing.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

Just a gues, but I bet this fits across the v-birth somewhere and was used to hang cloths? The rubber hose was added to prevent the hangers from sliding?
Bill,


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Plumper said:


> Could it be to hold up the companionway steps for engine access?


No... but maybe your're on the right path... let me look down in there today...


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

TOMINDC2 said:


> If the hose flexes, it might be for rimming the cockpit drain. Once unclogged, you could tie a sponge to the end there and scrub it out nicely -- maybe.


No flexing... Solid.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

US27inKS said:


> Are there any marks on the rod such as a bit of grease on one end, or perhaps some scratches like it was used to push against something?


Not really... it has some scratches... but none that reveal anything..


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

billangiep said:


> Just a gues, but I bet this fits across the v-birth somewhere and was used to hang cloths? The rubber hose was added to prevent the hangers from sliding?
> Bill,


Closet / clothes hanging rod is what come to mind... But we haven't foud a place that it could fit... I'll keep looking..


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

bestfriend said:


> Oh! I know what it is, wait, hold on, someones at the door....be right back....
> 
> Okay, seriously, does it fit in the open part of the "u" in your galley to help keep you safe under weigh? Or maybe props open the lazerettes in some sort of configuration?


Let me take a look at the lazerette propping idea... too big for my little galley.


----------



## lharmon (Jul 26, 2005)

When you say it was mounted, was it up where you could hang stuff from it?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

No, he had pics a page back, it mounts vertically.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

EASY

It's an American Gladiator Q-Tip, you need to go to the gladiator store and get some replacement ends.










Was Turbo the PO?


----------



## Spiritman (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe it's intended for breaking ice around the boat. Could that be what the insulation is for? Or perhaps the center pole for an awning?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

So far my favorite is the "gazinta" suggestion.

I was going to suggest that it's a dipstick for the fuel tank, but I see that's been mentioned. Also, now that I see where it's kept I doubt it would be stored in the hanging locker with clothing etc.

Something to do with a Windscoop?

My final guess is that it's a primitive seasickness remedy, but I'd rather not discuss the mechanics on this forum.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Sapperwhite said:


> EASY
> 
> It's an American Gladiator Q-Tip, you need to go to the gladiator store and get some replacement ends.
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!

No... But she has been chartered some in the past... but only here in NC.

HHAHAHa


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> So far my favorite is the "gazinta" suggestion.
> 
> I was going to suggest that it's a dipstick for the fuel tank, but I see that's been mentioned. Also, now that I see where it's kept I doubt it would be stored in the hanging locker with clothing etc.
> 
> ...


It might be the windscoop thing.. I haven't assembled that or tried it yet.

Wait... there's an external AC unit that sits over the companion way.. maybe it's some support for that?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Is there a socket for one end of that pole to stick into anywhere on the boat??


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

Sometime ago during the cold war, I understand the American let the Russian steal one of their very sophisticated device. The Russian put their best sciencists on the device and spendt many manyears trying to figure what it is. In the end they discover that they had be dubbed and were years behind US in technology game. Could this be one of that device ?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Come on guys I thought you would be able by now to tell him it is the handle for the internal jack witch is located in the bottom of the keel. It is used to lift the boat on the hard so that you can bottom paint under the pads on the stands and the bottom of the keel. This one is very nice. Mine is much shorter and I have to craw under the boat while I am jacking it up.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

bubb2 said:


> Come on guys I thought you would be able by now to tell him it is the handle for the internal jack witch is located in the bottom of the keel. It is used to lift the boat on the hard so that you can bottom paint under the pads on the stands and the bottom of the keel. This one is very nice. Mine is much shorter and I have to craw under the boat while I am jacking it up.


Of Course!

All '87 Sabres came standard with the "Hydraulic Keel mounted bottom maintenance lifting jack" Complete with oversized padded jack handle stored conveniently in the Starboard locker for quck access while underway.

pbbbbbtt


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Is there a socket for one end of that pole to stick into anywhere on the boat??


c'mon aboard I'll show ya.

(You *so* left yourself wide open for that one!)


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Operative word being wide?


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

It's an adjusting rod for the innerstichelcapichulater. It mounts next to the kunnooder valve. And i thought you guys were real sailors!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bubb2*  
_Come on guys I thought you would be able by now to tell him it is the handle for the internal jack witch is located in the bottom of the keel. It is used to lift the boat on the hard so that you can bottom paint under the pads on the stands and the bottom of the keel. This one is very nice. Mine is much shorter and I have to craw under the boat while I am jacking it up._

Of Course!

All '87 Sabres came standard with the "Hydraulic Keel mounted bottom maintenance lifting jack" Complete with oversized padded jack handle stored conveniently in the Starboard locker for quck access while underway.

pbbbbbtt 
__________________
1987 Sabre 34

You are so fortunate you own an Sabre. On my Bennie this was an extra cost option. Being a Bennie though they cheep out on the handle.


----------



## rennisaint (Oct 25, 2007)

Is it long enough to be some form of ghetto lee cloth? Like a "lee bar"? I think the hose is the for padding and the bar is to bridge some gap. Look around for scratch marks the ends would have made?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

It is hard to guage the size of the devise from the photos but looks like a Gibb Fid for a Gibb snap shackle or a bilge pump handle.

Jeff


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*I'll take a stab..*

Is it a device to connect between the mooring ball and bow of your boat to keep your top sides from getting scratched in calm weather by the ball rubbing the sides? A home made mooring "whip" of sorts??

If it was a mooring whip I'm sure the PO would have wrapped the hose clamps with rigging tape. So probably not a mooring whip??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Halekai-

Wouldn't it have a line on each end if it was to hold the mooring ball off the boat??? 

JeffH-

That's a damn big fid for a snap shackle, the fid I have fits on a keychain and isn't three feet long.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK how bout' a makeshift boom crutch? Would need some sort of socket temporary or otherwise at boom and deck.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Craigtoo has already stated he's sitting on the only socket that might fit in... 


sandiegosailor said:


> OK how bout' a makeshift boom crutch? Would need some sort of socket temporary or otherwise at boom and deck.


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Could it be the manual backup handle for your windless? Does the hose have a significantly larger diameter, or is it tight on the rod? If it's larger maybe they used it for attempted floatation? 

Or maybe it just holds up the wet locker its mounted in with those fancy clips?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

No Windlass...
The device is 4 feet long. So I dont' think it's a handle.

It won't float.

Thanks for trying...

Stumping Sailnet.... Wow...Didn't think it could be done...!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

*Why not?*

I assume your boat has a spinnaker? Could this be some kind of funky hand held twing for playing the sheet? You would need to mount a block on the lanyard and then the sheet through the block. This would allow the foot of the sinnaker to ride higher. Was the PO into racing?
Just stow it, preferably where you found it until it becomes a parent.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

One more guess.....She has a retractable keel with about a 4 ft draft....This thing is about 4 ft....Could it be some sort of manual depth gauge?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What about a tiller extension for the dink? But they why would it be stored in the hanging locker???

Do you have a settee that pulls out to a berth? Could this be a support for that?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Those double hose clamps are mounted with such precision.... measure the exposed ends.. if they are exactly the same length we can safely assume the PO was a Virgo (my wife is one and it drives me nutz!!!) 
Maybe it is just someones way of storing some spare parts...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Is the boat equipped with a Drogue*

could be used to hold the mouth open and keep it weighted....?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

CalebD said:


> I assume your boat has a spinnaker? Could this be some kind of funky hand held twing for playing the sheet? You would need to mount a block on the lanyard and then the sheet through the block. This would allow the foot of the sinnaker to ride higher. Was the PO into racing?
> Just stow it, preferably where you found it until it becomes a parent.


It may have had a chute at one time... But it hasn't for a long time.

It wasn't raced by the PO.. but could have been by the PPO.

Could it be some sort of stand for a BBQ? Again.. why below and not in storage in the cockpit...?

Let me check that out...


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow... we've just passed the "Crimping vs. Soldering" thread in number of views...!!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay Craigtoo,

Hasn't this been fun? But we've made you suffer long enough. All of us old timers know exactly what the device is, we were just enjoying this little prank at your expense. No hard feelings, I hope?

What you have is found on most boats built after about 1975, when certain new electrical safety standards were promulgated. Usually it is hidden away in an obscure location (often the underside of the deck inside a cockpit locker) but some builders felt it was important to install it more prominently/accessible. 

What that device is is a master electrical circuit breaker. By clipping it into its position, the master electrical circuit for the entire boat is completed. Think of it as sort of a giant fuse. On the back side of those clips they are connected to some very heavy gauge wire, which you may not be able to see because they usually embed it in the cabinetry. The center portion of the conducting rod is insulated with rubber hose, so that you can grab on to it and remove it from the clips without getting a shock. 

Whatever you do, DO NOT remove this mega master fuse for any extended periods of time. That is because not only will you bypass the principal surge protection/absorption for your electrical system, but you will also cause 12V electricity to bleed outside of the hull via the emergency secondary bypass, which will quickly burn through your zincs and begin eating at your bronze thru-hulls. 

Sorry to toy with you. Hopefully this explanation puts the mystery to rest...


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

JohnRPollard said:


> Okay Craigtoo,
> 
> Hasn't this been fun? But we've made you suffer long enough. All of us old timers know exactly what the device is, we were just enjoying this little prank at your expense. No hard feelings, I hope?
> 
> ...


Brilliant...

I'm gonna go check to see if the voltage is right by connecting the leads with my tongue now...


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

limbo bar? padded so you don't hurt your head...... damn, now I need a beer............


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's a seacock cleaner. Loosen the clamps, slide the hose over the barb, tighten the clamps, then poke out whatever is clogging the opening. The hose is long enough to extend above the waterline. The PO probably read about it in a magazine, built it, then never used it... Even put 2 clamps on both ends of the hose. Does anal retentive have a hyphen???


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Geosailor said:


> It's a seacock cleaner. Loosen the clamps, slide the hose over the barb, tighten the clamps, then poke out whatever is clogging the opening. The hose is long enough to extend above the waterline. The PO probably read about it in a magazine, built it, then never used it... Even put 2 clamps on both ends of the hose. Does anal retentive have a hyphen???


That sounds right actually.

What size is the hose and pipe size, does it match your thru hull size?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Sapperwhite said:


> That sounds right actually.
> 
> What size is the hose and pipe size, does it match your thru hull size?


No way. The hose clamps 2 of them on Both ends... I have the SPartan type SeaCocks. Wedge shaped.

And... why would you want to hang a nasty sea cock cleaner in a closet?

I just don't see it being that....


----------



## cssdengr (May 9, 2006)

As I'm selling a boat I've just built three of these which I'm going to mount in the closet, seat locker and over the V-berth. To make it more fun I've put a cotter pin through the hole in one of them and attached a red tag that says "Warning: Remove Before Firing". 

Anything else I should include?


----------



## bhcva (Feb 11, 2007)

CSS...call Saturday Night Live....they need you!!!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

cssdengr said:


> As I'm selling a boat I've just built three of these which I'm going to mount in the closet, seat locker and over the V-berth. To make it more fun I've put a cotter pin through the hole in one of them and attached a red tag that says "Warning: Remove Before Firing".
> 
> Anything else I should include?


HAHhahaahQ!

AWESOME...

Best response yet!    

LMAO


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're feeling really mischievious... drill a big bore hole down one end, and fill it with kitty litter wet down with motor oil.  That'll make them think. 


cssdengr said:


> As I'm selling a boat I've just built three of these which I'm going to mount in the closet, seat locker and over the V-berth. To make it more fun I've put a cotter pin through the hole in one of them and attached a red tag that says "Warning: Remove Before Firing".
> 
> Anything else I should include?


----------



## Mary51 (May 1, 2006)

*For hanging clothes, on hangers.*

The padding is to prevent any annoying rattling noise.

Anal-retentive has a hyphen. What with the special place to store this, and two hose clamps, I'm thinking the po has a hyphen too.

Mary


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Yea, I keep thinking a really fancy rube goldburg clothes rod. Are you sure there isn't some sort of mounting in the head where this would have been used for wet clothes?


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I was thinking it could be one of those underway "Limbo Version 2.0" stick. Distinct features that while underway in waves the rubber portion allows it to flex to further allow the holders to move with the rocking motion of the vessel as well as prevent serious injury to those foolish enough to play the game...It has the clips available so that upon entering the cabin one immediately correlates visitors that said visit is on a "party vessel" ... Drink not included....


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hay....David Vaun*

Came back to port looking for that...How did it get on your boat...


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Does the old saying, "if it was up your arse you would know where it is" also apply to what it is? Just an idea.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bet you could buy another one just like it at the boat show.


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

Here in Kentucky, the sailing capitol of the US, I have seen these many times. It has 2 uses. The first is a form of lightning rod. The lanyard is tied to a halyard and hauled up with the bottom loose. As is swings it disrupts the corona build up on the mast by beating the stray ions off, thus preventing formation of the leader portion of a lightning strike. They are kept below to limit damage to the mast and the awful racket made when in use.

The second use is a woop-ass stick. Very useul in the pirate ridden waters of the landlocked midwest. Please note the hyphen.


----------



## ambianceack (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a 34' 1979 Sabre with an aluminum pipe but no hose. I have had the boat three years and still do not know what it is for.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Guide stick for keeping the anchor from hitting the bow when raising it. The rubber padding keeps the stick from marring the hull?

Bilge pump extension handle? (rubber hose to prevent rubbing/chipping again).

Storage method for hose clamps?
Crew adjustment/training device?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

ambianceack said:


> I have a 34' 1979 Sabre with an aluminum pipe but no hose. I have had the boat three years and still do not know what it is for.


Post some pics!

We'll compare rods....

wait... that didn't sound right.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

xort said:


> Yea, I keep thinking a really fancy rube goldburg clothes rod. Are you sure there isn't some sort of mounting in the head where this would have been used for wet clothes?


Me too.. But it won't fit in my tiny head (again, that didn't sound good)... I mean .. that would make perfect sense, hang wet clothes in the head and let them drip into the shower drain.

I just can't get the thing in there sideways..

craig


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

craigtoo said:


> Post some pics!
> 
> We'll compare rods....
> 
> wait... that didn't sound right.


I think you just automatically applied to AFOC. Congratulations!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Obviously Craigtoo has his fingers in gear, but his brain in neutral.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

*Let's just give it a name...*

Ok..

So we don't know what the heck it's design intent is, but we should be able to give it a good name..

(Anyone wanna bet how fast the admin's shut this one down?)

I'll start:

1) Padded Shaft

I hope no one figures it out... Now it can be the excuse for y'all to come over my boat have a few beers... to check out the "Padded Shaft"

I'll be up in Magothy area on the Chesapeake bay in a few months... Y'all come by now to see it. Have a beer...


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

R.O.D.

Really Obscure Device


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

After coming from the song thread, _*It's Your Thing*_, comes to mind.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If it was Ian's boat, the crew adjustment/training device would have a lot more potential. 


chucklesR said:


> Crew adjustment/training device?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Obviously Craigtoo has his fingers in gear, but his brain in neutral.


 

Well it started raining.. and I can't work on the hull anymore..

Bottom is done.. sides are getting waxed.. She's going to be launched tomorrow.. Rig tune.. Engine tune up.. etc. then next weekend I take her out. Need to get a few weekends under my belt with her before the long trip up North.. (Oriental NC, to Annapolis.)

craig

Idle fingers are the fingers of the devil?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

See you on the Magothy, bring the R.O.D. and I'll supply the Gosslings and Coke Zero.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Craig, leave that stick at the dock. I guarantee that by the time it is out of reach you will figure out what it is for because you will need it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Murphy pretty much guarantees this, and it'll be for something really important.


bestfriend said:


> Craig, leave that stick at the dock. I guarantee that by the time it is out of reach you will figure out what it is for because you will need it.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> See you on the Magothy, bring the R.O.D. and I'll supply the Gosslings and Coke Zero.


I do Dobbins Island every now and then, I'll be there.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Sapperwhite said:


> I do Dobbins Island every now and then, I'll be there.


Craig, don't mean to hijack your thread

I seldom do Dobbins, to crowded - Instead try what locals call Eagles Cove ( on the chart below it's Red house Cove,behind Gibson Island). 
There are 4-5 Gemini 105Mc's on the Magothy. Mine is Patience Two, sail number 987. Usually I'll be single handing with music blaring, but the VHF is on.

Any given Friday night I'm out anchored at the "J" bouy doing race committee for the yacht club's Friday night race. I'm the commodore (proves anyone can buy votes) of the Cape St.Claire Yacht Club - www.yccsc.org


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

Very definitely the rarely seen frazenpooplar. Used on board to firtigulate the proparnopular flytenquant (as witness the string through the end). Could be worth a lot of money if you can find a frazenpooplar collector. 

Saltwater Suzi and Cap'n Larry


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

I think its a special service tool #136-wtf-4y\pos-473-bfd.

I'm liking the valve closer Idea. 
I have one that requires an hour of stretchng and going into max contortion mode to get to and it's very close to the main positive buss maybe the hose is for electrical insulation. Maybe for reaching acoss the battery bank?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

chucklesR

Know exactly where ya are...

Dad races with MRSA - "Serenity" is his boat's name. Wednesdays...

I sent you a PM.. We'll keep in touch!

craig


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Does the old saying, "if it was up your arse you would know where it is" also apply to what it is? Just an idea.


Yes but if it was up my arse I would have a right to know where it was !


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Only did wednesday once on a friends boat, a lot of my yacht club members do it: Pressure Drop, Nightingale, Wabbit, Integrity etc.. 
I'm on the right of Deep Creek, just beyond the Deep Creek Restaurant, private slip, the only catamaran on the creek. 
I'm just too relaxed a sailor to play at that level.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

craigtoo, 

I'd love check out your boat and have a beer but I really have no interest is seeing your "padded shaft"....

Mike


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*That will be MR. Commodore to you though *



chucklesR said:


> Craig, don't mean to hijack your thread
> 
> Any given Friday night I'm out anchored at the "J" bouy doing race committee for the yacht club's Friday night race. I'm the commodore (proves anyone can buy votes) of the Cape St.Claire Yacht Club - www.yccsc.org


----------------------


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I'd have pegged chickles for more of a REAR something or other.


----------



## jflynn129 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've got something similar, it is used to hold a sail tarp up over the cockpit from the stern of the boat. Don't know your sitation, but thought I would make a guess.


----------



## Shortman (Feb 12, 2006)

*Left handed smote shifter*

no doubt it is


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Shortman said:


> no doubt it is


Of course, if it weren't an R.O.D. that is


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

a bunch of worthless kno-nothing twits ain't we? 
I wouldn't have guess a tarp holder upper for all the tea in china.
I was going to go with the chrome plated tittlater valve actuator.


----------



## TG29 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hmm, it's probably from a DIY rig that no longer exists on the boat - maybe a deck clothesline for wetsuits


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Commodore Phil?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Mike244 said:


> craigtoo,
> 
> I'd love check out your boat and have a beer but I really have no interest is seeing your "padded shaft"....
> 
> Mike


HHahah!

No Sweat... Look like I'll be at the Magothy Marina... Slip I 6

Starting about April First.. (Weekends only though.. I travel for work)..

craig


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

A emergency tiller!? Wow!
And I thought it was used to keep your boat from rubbing against the dock. Tie one end to the amidship stanchion and put the other end in the predrilled hole on the dock and wah-la!! You vessel is being held off the dock.


----------



## punjabi (Jul 16, 2007)

Was the PO a ninja? Might be a weapon. I know a lot of ninjas are selling their boats these days. Recession and all.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Craig, leave that stick at the dock. I guarantee that by the time it is out of reach you will figure out what it is for because you will need it.


If you leave it on the dock, someone will no doubt walk off with it. Then you can wait and see how long it takes them to post another "what is it" thread.

Not sure how I managed to miss this thread until now! I think it is quite obviously a rare Italian Domaflatchi. Generally used to prop open the afore-mentioned hatch while you climb inside to open/close the thru hull.


----------



## rennisaint (Oct 25, 2007)

Alright Craig,

With this much worthless speculation going on, you have to tell us the real answer! This is driving me nuts! Find the PO or one of his buddies that sailed with him. I'm losing sleep over this!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Aha!!! It is the throwing shaft of a hand held harpoon. One end has a line to retrieve said shaft and the other fits into the socket of the head head. The head itself would also have a line and would release from the shaft at impact.

This is no doubt an artifact of the old whaling days off the SC coast.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

sandiegosailor said:


> Aha!!! It is the throwing shaft of a hand held harpoon. One end has a line to retrieve said shaft and the other fits into the socket of the head head. The head itself would also have a line and would release from the shaft at impact.
> 
> This is no doubt an artifact of the old whaling days off the SC coast.


San Diego, land of vicious boat-eating seaweed -- doesn't the stock answer have to be "kelp stick"?

It's short for that, but maybe it used to be longer -- until the kelp ate it.

My vote is "padded shiatsu massage stick." Just feel the tension of the day's sail melt away under this innovative cushioned massager. As seen on TV!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

punjabi said:


> Was the PO a ninja? Might be a weapon. I know a lot of ninjas are selling their boats these days. Recession and all.


Holy Cow! He may have been...!

i'm gonna check that out!!!!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

T34C said:


> If you leave it on the dock, someone will no doubt walk off with it. Then you can wait and see how long it takes them to post another "what is it" thread.
> 
> Not sure how I managed to miss this thread until now! I think it is quite obviously a rare Italian Domaflatchi. Generally used to prop open the afore-mentioned hatch while you climb inside to open/close the thru hull.


Awesome.... Hatches do need to be propped open on Italian boats.. considering how much cigarette smoke needs to escape!

(How do you know when the Italian AC team is about to tack? ..... The entire crew flicks their cigarettes overboard....!)


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

sandiegosailor said:


> Aha!!! It is the throwing shaft of a hand held harpoon. One end has a line to retrieve said shaft and the other fits into the socket of the head head. The head itself would also have a line and would release from the shaft at impact.
> 
> This is no doubt an artifact of the old whaling days off the SC coast.


Yeeeeaaaahhhhhh... She's a whaler. Yep... How's that punch?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

bobmcgov said:


> My vote is "padded shiatsu massage stick." Just feel the tension of the day's sail melt away under this innovative cushioned massager. As seen on TV!


Untill the GIANT METAL BITS dig into your skin!

Well.. My best guess is that it's some strange support for the AC unit... Which I don't have right now.. But Why would there be a lanyard on one end? What the?

That is a nice braided line. Someone went through serious difficulty threading that through the hole... It's T I G H T.

It's Very well "made"...

I'm gonna see the selling broker this weekend, I'll ask him to ask the PO.

This is unbelieveable. I was really expecting a...

"Hey, idiot new guy... that's your Phlonktom Pin adjustment tool.. NEVER leave the dock with out checking the pins... Duh..."

Maybe I'll send a pic to Nigel Calder... heh..


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

craigtoo said:


> Untill the GIANT METAL BITS dig into your skin!


Nono, those metal bits are essential! They activate your chi. No hose clamps, no chi, sorry. I mean, you can't have acupuncture without sticking sharp metal objects into your flesh, can you? Same deal. Trust the experts on this one -- QVC knows from deep body massage.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*What is this?*

I have no answers, just more questions. Why aren't the lines tied to make a loop if it is meant to catch on something? Why does the end of the line look kinked or is that just the picture? Could one end of the 'thing' need to have the line feed through a small gromet and then tied while the other end sits on something? So you are not looking for two resting points but one that ties off and the other that sits someplace?


----------



## sailor25b (Jun 2, 2006)

My guess is a makeshift reaching strut.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Excuse the dumb question, but does the AC unit have an outlet that drains condensed water while it is running? If so, could the Dumaflatchi be used to extend the drain over the side and no keep the deck wet?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Sapperwhite said:


> I'd have pegged chickles for more of a REAR something or other.


Actually I prefered being Commodore of Vice. I successfully filled that post for a number of years and obvious reasons.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

T34C said:


> Excuse the dumb question, but does the AC unit have an outlet that drains condensed water while it is running? If so, could the Dumaflatchi be used to extend the drain over the side and no keep the deck wet?


I'll check that out.. .Right now the A/C unit is in MD while the boat is in NC.

It *has* to be something with the A/C.....

I take the boat out this weekend. I'll be sure to post a "Product Review" of the R.O.D. in the Sticky'd thread above...I'm sure you're all very interested in it's performance.. of.. well.. whatever it does...I'll sail with it, and without it and report the difference.

Truly a scientific test....

I'll take careful notes... I'll also include a "R.O.D. Status" section in my Log book...

Thanks to all that took a stab at figurin', cipherin', and whatnot....


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Do you have an anchor locker with a lid on it?
The rod could fit through toe rails or cleats to provide extra security offshore.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*my guess...*

it looks like it could be a spreader/support for a cockpit sunshade...

Just my thought.

Ross


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

xort said:


> Do you have an anchor locker with a lid on it?
> The rod could fit through toe rails or cleats to provide extra security offshore.


This has been the nearer the truth than all the rest, keep going.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

xort said:


> Do you have an anchor locker with a lid on it?
> The rod could fit through toe rails or cleats to provide extra security offshore.


Extra security... do you mean as a support to hold the anchor locker closed in rough seas? My locker does latch shut. I can't imagine it banging under its' own weight.

Did I understand you correctly?

craig


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

Interesting mystery.... Could it fit inside and across the cabin top grab handles (which probably have some nifty nautical name) inside the cabin for a clothes or curtain rod?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*OH...For cry'n out loud*

I will send you 20 bucks gas money to go ask the darn PO....

This is killing us....


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

Stillraining said:


> I will send you 20 bucks gas money to go ask the darn PO....
> 
> This is killing us....


I'll chip in--I really gotta know


----------



## whroeder (Aug 20, 2007)

craigtoo said:


> Extra security... do you mean as a support to hold the anchor locker closed in rough seas? My locker does latch shut. I can't imagine it banging under its' own weight.


I remember reading once that one boat's cockpit was too wide for the women to brace themselves against the opposite seats when heeling, so a bar was placed for/aft to rest their feet on.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

It's your rarely-seen, factory optional, "poke-it-with-a-stick" stick! These were almost never bought by original Sabre owners and almost always chucked by the 2'nd owner so DON'T THROW IT AWAY!! It doubles the NADA value of your boat!! Now it's worth 2X NADA!


----------



## witzgall (Jan 9, 2007)

For sakes, man, call the previous owner, and put us out of our misery!!!!

Chris


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

*New Ebay Auction!*

I will sell the PO's phone number to the highest bidder!

Nahhhhh

That would be no fun..

On a good note... Dad, Tigger and I enjoyed a good sail today.. The R.O.D. was not needed... Tomorrow, I'll leave it on the dock and see how we do.

This is just unbelieveable.

Here's something I discovered today. My boat is equipped with a centerboard. The "conduit" that carries the cable from the cockpit winch (under the port cockpit seat) down to the hull, then along the hull to the "slot" within the keel also has this "radiator hose" along the outside.

This leads me to believe that it's a Sabre part.. not something from the PO.

To be clear. The R.O.D. is NOT hollow. It's a 3/4 inch solid aluminum rod (Before I think I said 3/8 but Dad and I are measuring it now...) and 46 inches long. It has 26 in. black radiator hose clamped to it... centered.. which is 1 1/4 in. in diameter (outside)... 2 hose clamps on each end.

Anyway...

I'm sure I'll give up soon and ask the Broker to ask the PO.

But this has been kinda fun...!

craig


----------



## bristol321 (May 29, 2007)

The hose leads me to believe it is to keep vibrations down and to be strong as the pipe is solid. Does it fit across the bow pulpit or anchor rode to either hang the anchor from or hold the anchor in place?
I did a quick fix for a seat by spanning an oar handle across the aft stanchions for some quick back relief. Possibility?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

How long have you had this boat??? You just now figured out it had a CB!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

whroeder said:


> I remember reading once that one boat's cockpit was too wide for the women to brace themselves against the opposite seats when heeling, so a bar was placed for/aft to rest their feet on.


What does gender have to do with it?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It's probably based on the generalization that women are shorter, on average, than men.


sandiegosailor said:


> What does gender have to do with it?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Do you have an outboard engine? I have seen contraptions of all sorts to hold up the engine while sailing.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

craigtoo said:


> Extra security... do you mean as a support to hold the anchor locker closed in rough seas? My locker does latch shut. I can't imagine it banging under its' own weight.
> 
> Did I understand you correctly?
> 
> craig


I've read accounts of anchor lockers breaking loose in very heavy seas. Then you have a really big hole in the bow! So I'm picturing this rod going across the top of your locker door to keep it secure when offshore in heavy seas. The bare aluminum ends would fit snugly onto the center of the bow cleats or into the toe rail.


----------



## markpillow (Dec 2, 2007)

I see what looks like some wear marks about 4-6 inches along the non-holed end??? good for a couple beers worth of pondering. good luck


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I think this was actually added to the boat by the PO whom probably was one of the original contributors of the "effectiveness of solar & wind" thread, knowing that they would create another thread that would outlive the solar discussion... good thinking and makes me think "what can I add to my boat when I sell it that makes them go ...."hmmm wat tis it!"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Absent any attempt by the owner to actually find out what it is, one must conclude that it is actually an "Aggie Magnet." That is to say, a device designed to attract any knucklehead (present company included) willing to repeatedly guess what it is. 

This item should be christened the "Wrongway Feldman Wand," or some such nautical equivalent - and presented to a new recipient at the beginning of sailing season. I'll leave the criteria to others, but my thought would be to come up some sort of system that awards "Homer Simpson" points - and of course, the highest point total wins... It is also possible that the author won it last year - and he's just trying to get rid of it???


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

That's it! It's a gronicle! Mystery solved.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

You guys are still trying to figure this out???


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

It's a frankle pole. You attach it to the forpin block when you need tension on the crumpin snackle. The hose prevents it from sliding down the jankerlopin and rubbing against the snockerliden. Keep it...you'll need it someday.


----------



## mjrogers (Oct 31, 2007)

Alright, I have searched for this on the internet and found out what it is. This my friends is an emergency compass. If needed this is placed in the water beside the boat. The hose makes the entire device bouyant. The string serves 2 purposes: 1 -To mark North; 2 - To dampen the turning action.

166 Messages and counting....


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Is the AC unit a "drop in the hatch" type? Maybe this was placed across a hatch opening, to spread the load and tilt the AC unit "that way" so it would drip on deck, and not chew up the hatch seals from vibration?


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Tie the one end of the R.O.D. to the end of the swing keel where the cable attaches, raise the other end into the trunk, crank the keel up to to hold in place. Voila fixed keel! rubber hose is to stop incessant vibration from swing keel cable. Makes an excellent water fountain in bilge when you forget to remove it.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Craig... if you started this whole thread to drive us crazy with anticipation then it has worked... atleast for me. 

*WHAT THE HELL IS IT??????*   

When i come to Oriental next week i want to see that _____ in person!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Joel...it's a honeymoon aid. You'll learn about it in a few weeks!


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

Craig,
Please tell me that you're not so devious that you would clamp some hose on a metal bar, thread a piece of rope through it, mount it in your locker, take pics of it and ask us what it was just to provide yourself with some entertainment to get you through the winter!!!!!   ............That would be cruel!!!!


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

Emergency hatch lock? Autopilot or steering arm?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, I think you might be right... 


KODAD said:


> Craig,
> Please tell me that you're not so devious that you would clamp some hose on a metal bar, thread a piece of rope through it, mount it in your locker, take pics of it and ask us what it was just to provide yourself with some entertainment to get you through the winter!!!!!   ............That would be cruel!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If this is just an exercise in entertainment it was fun but probably in the longer view will cause folks to think twice before responding to similar future request for help. At least from the many folks who responded in good faith to this thread.

Say it ain't so.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

This is like a wreck on the side of the road. You cuss the folks that are making the going slow just rubbernecking but as you go by you can't help but slow down and look. I have told myself at least 8 times that I will no longer open this thread but here I am again.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Funnily enough that damn thing rings a bell or two but I cannot for the life of me think why. I think it was a hanger of some description but thats all I get from the somewhat foggy recesses that pass for a Wombat's brain.

The Womboat itself has a couple of bits of painted ply with some sort of clamp arrangement that could be just as confusing. Could be some kind of temporary hatch cover perhaps. I also remember seeing something similar in a cruising manual at some stage but again cannot find the reference or remember what they were for. (I'll try and take pics over the weekend and see if anyone can come up with an answer).


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

A mystery. 

I'll bet it's something very simple.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

April 1st is still a long way off


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Duane2 said:


> Do you have an outboard engine? I have seen contraptions of all sorts to hold up the engine while sailing.


Nope...

Thought about it.. but I can't even see where the PO had a dink or anything.. and again.. Belowdecks storage?


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

xort said:


> I've read accounts of anchor lockers breaking loose in very heavy seas. Then you have a really big hole in the bow! So I'm picturing this rod going across the top of your locker door to keep it secure when offshore in heavy seas. The bare aluminum ends would fit snugly onto the center of the bow cleats or into the toe rail.


Tried it this weekend.. it's a no go..


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Geosailor said:


> Absent any attempt by the owner to actually find out what it is, one must conclude that it is actually an "Aggie Magnet." That is to say, a device designed to attract any knucklehead (present company included) willing to repeatedly guess what it is.
> 
> This item should be christened the "Wrongway Feldman Wand," or some such nautical equivalent - and presented to a new recipient at the beginning of sailing season. I'll leave the criteria to others, but my thought would be to come up some sort of system that awards "Homer Simpson" points - and of course, the highest point total wins... It is also possible that the author won it last year - and he's just trying to get rid of it???


Yep.. you guessed it.. Send me your address....


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Joel73 said:


> Craig... if you started this whole thread to drive us crazy with anticipation then it has worked... atleast for me.
> 
> *WHAT THE HELL IS IT??????*
> 
> When i come to Oriental next week i want to see that _____ in person!


If you're in Oriental, tell Alan at Sailcraft that I said it was ok for you to go aboard and check it out!

I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THIS THING IS!

However, the idea about supporting the A/C hatch unit could be it.. (But why the nice tether at the end??????)


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

sandiegosailor said:


> If this is just an exercise in entertainment it was fun but probably in the longer view will cause folks to think twice before responding to similar future request for help. At least from the many folks who responded in good faith to this thread.
> 
> Say it ain't so.


I tried to let this Thread die 3 times...

I totally expected a "Hey duma$$ Nubie that's your ....._______"

...It *AIN'T* so.... no kidding..


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm still waiting however for Sailingdog to tell me that it better NOT be made of Brass but Bronze.

(It's aluminium ok?)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Why would I do that... it's not attached to a through-hull below the water line... .DUH... Aluminum is fine for above and below waterline use... just not for throughhulls or seacocks. 



craigtoo said:


> I'm still waiting however for Sailingdog to tell me that it better NOT be made of Brass but Bronze.
> 
> (It's aluminium ok?)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

craigtoo said:


> Yep.. you guessed it.. Send me your address....


Sorry, I own a Sabre 36 - your tool is is too short...


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*What is it?*

My guess is that somewhere there is a section of this same hose that has to pass through a couple of holes in the bulkheads (or just wall sections). The rod holds the hose straight while you pass it through. The clamps are there to clamp the hose off once its through (to what ever tubing it attaches too at the ends). It used to hang from a loop tied in the line at the end, but the damn thing banged around so much they finally mounted it with clips.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi guys, I'm back. Been at sea transiting from San Diego to Oahu on USS Decatur....

You have a Sabre. I'm guessing that it's a centerboard model. if the centerboard becomes stuck, the pole is stuck into the top of the centerboard trunk to free it. Look for an access hole with a cap somewhere in the bilge above the centerboard.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

*Do we have an answer?*



Sabreman said:


> Hi guys, I'm back. Been at sea transiting from San Diego to Oahu on USS Decatur....
> 
> You have a Sabre. I'm guessing that it's a centerboard model. if the centerboard becomes stuck, the pole is stuck into the top of the centerboard trunk to free it. Look for an access hole with a cap somewhere in the bilge above the centerboard.


My centerboard is stuck.

The Yard is hauling the boat (or did yesterday) to unstick it.

Prior to hauling, I did look for an access point. What I saw was a large "cap nut" at the point where the cable descends into the case. This is a very stout nut, not hand tightened...not however one of the keel bolts.

I really tried to see the application for this and I couldn't figure it out. That "cap nut" in the bilge is about 1 in hex and, AFAIK is below the water line. The hose clamps on the R.O.D. would prevent it from really allowing it to go deep enough to reach the board. Do you mean that the hose on the R.O.D would be used to seal against the sides to prevent (or minimize) water entry while freeing the board?

Can you explain further? I (and EVERYONE ELSE on the board) would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks for any information.

All the best,
Craig


----------



## khoneycutt (Dec 24, 2003)

*New to Site*

Hello All,
I'm relatively new to this site but I've really enjoyed this thread. Even if its never identified, it was worth the fun! I'll put my two cents in: Does or did the boat ever have an awning cover? It kind of looks like the rubber would rest on top of the boom with the awning attached at both ends...then again, it would seem that it would have ties on both ends.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

khoneycutt,
Welcome to sailnet. If you've enjoyed this thread you might wander over to "effectiveness of solar and wind" in gear & maintenance. That'll fill up your reading time 'til about next Thursday!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I guess the hose and hose clamps are to prevent the rod from falling through the access hole into the centerboard trunk/water.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> I guess the hose and hose clamps are to prevent the rod from falling through the access hole into the centerboard trunk/water.


I've really looked at this last weekend...to avoid paying the expense of hauling and freeing the centerboard. I'm not convinced I have "Access" from the bilge yet.

I just can't get my head around this being a glorified centerboard "hammer" either... but I'm certainly going to take it out and revisit the area. I mean... Open a hole below the waterline and poke a stick down in it? Just to free a centerboard which really isn't *that* important to the performance of the boat. It's a glass board that extends 3 feet below the keel. It will reduce some helm, prevent slippage and help you point... but it's certainly not a safety issue if it doesn't come down...

I'll post some pics of that area when I'm next on the boat. (it'll have to wait till next weekend though...got the damn flu this week and had to forego sailing *and* the rifle competition...too sick to even load ammo...)

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

From the Sabre 30 Owner's Manual. I've not had the need to perform the procedure, but it's what Sabre recommended.

28:09 SPECIAL MAINTENANCE
It is possible for the centerboard to become jammed inside the trunk. In most cases, this is due to mud or tother material becoming wedged between the board and trunk side. If the jam is severe, it will be necessary to haul the boat to have the trunk cleaned. A centerboard push rod and hose are provided to assist you in trying to dislodge a jammed board. The rod and hose are mounted in the hanging locker. The procedure for using the push rod is detailed below. Review these instructions carefully before attempting to use the push rod. A below waterline plug will have to be removed, resulting in a temporary rush of sea water into the boat. The centerboard is not essential under any operating conditions. Therefore, you may not wish to use the push rod.

1. Slacken the reel winch 8-10 turns.
2. Use a 1-1/4" wrench to remove the pipe cap located just forward of the sheave box in the bilge.
3. Push the hose down over the pipe. The top of the hose will be above the waterline. This prevents sea water from running into the bilge.
4 Insert the push rod and lower it slowly until you feel that it is in contact with the centerboard. You may pound gently on the rod to dislodge the board. However, severe blows are likely to damage the board.
5. When the board is free or you find that it can not be dislodged, reverse steps 1-3. Use great care not to cross thread the pipe cap, as this could result in a significant leak.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry that you had to go through the expense of hauling (~$400?). Unless you have a rock between the board and case, the procedure should work.


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

Amen.................


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

now that we know what it is I would still throw it overboard, it justs adds weight.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Praise the lord and pass the vegemite. where were you 2 weeks ago Saberman (sounds like a super hero)


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Holy Cow!

I can't believe it's over.... It's like...a small piece of me is just going to die...   

Sabreman...

You'll have to get some sort of award for this. PM me.... It'll probably involve beer.  

Nah.. it won't even be close to 400.. and I had to check another issue with the rudder anyway.


I've even read my manual. How the heck did I miss this!?!  

I knew SailNet couldn't let me down for long!  

Thanks to all...! 

Craig


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The previous owner cut that one page out of the manual to drive you crazy. 


craigtoo said:


> I've even read my manual. How the heck did I miss this!?!
> 
> I knew SailNet couldn't let me down for long!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Don't forget to read the section about how to paint your bottom without hauling.  :;


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

SimonV, Been at sea on a big gray boat, working. Just got back to Sailnet. Glad to help.


----------



## Liberator38 (Mar 2, 2008)

*The Mystery is Solved!*

Hello All:

Glad that you were able to figure out that it is a ramrod for your centerboard, should it become stuck. We have had a Sabre 38 w/centerboard since 1990, and never had a problem w/ our board not dropping when needed. However, last summer a centerboard version of the Sabre 36 in our charter fleet did have the board get stuck in the "up" position. After releasing tension on the centerboard winch, upcapping stainless steel cap nut in boat bilge, and enjoying a great Roman fountain for a brief period in the main salon, we tried to use this device to push the board down, but to no avail. Cause was actually a few mussels which had broken free from inside the trunk and became lodged alongside the board. Short haul and some long thin prods allowed the board to fall. Incidentally, you can move the rubber hose if more or less length is required, but it is there to keep one from losing the rod through the bottom of the boat. I hope that this experience sheds some light on this mystery Sabre apparatus! Fair Winds!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Is it by any chance a manual bilge pump handle or extension and is there a reward for guessing what it is? ;-)

Bob s/v Valkyrie, Citation 35.5


----------



## tjaldur (Mar 1, 2008)

I have seen something like it in Norway. But if that is the case something is missing. That is a contraption to catch the eye of a buoy, but the carabine hook (or whatever it is called in English) is missing. It may resemble a sort of trap that locks and threads the rope thru the eye of the buoy.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

Bob and tj.
Good work on posting after the mystery was solved. Is this an attempt to pump this thread to new post count record area according to this plan:
1) We all post several wild guesses.
2) The answer from Sabreman will be lost somewhere in between hundreds of posts no-one would read and the game will continue. . . .


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Good thinking Tomaz,

Is it a poor mans fishing pole? Just tie a line and hook to the end, dip it in the water and fish the day away?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

tomaz_423 said:


> Bob and tj.
> Good work on posting after the mystery was solved. Is this an attempt to pump this thread to new post count record area according to this plan:
> 1) We all post several wild guesses.
> 2) The answer from Sabreman will be lost somewhere in between hundreds of posts no-one would read and the game will continue. . . .


Sabreman who?


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Sabreman = Me! 

The device is a centerboard un-sticker (technical term). See the procedure on the previous page for how to use it. It's a Sabre thing.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Efforts to emulate the solar thread should be resisted. (g)


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

LALLALALALALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU......LALALALALALA

It's an emergency boom crutch. No wait, it's a tiller extension.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

You'll never touch solar, I won't let it happen


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Just because we now know what Sabre intended it to be used for, doesn't mean there isn't another use for it! I think sabre adapted an existing part for this use. HHMMMmmmm, what could the ORIGINAL use have been.......


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sapperwhite said:


> LALLALALALALALA I CAN'T HEAR YOU......LALALALALALA
> 
> It's an emergency boom crutch. No wait, it's a tiller extension.


Did Sabreman say something?

Nope... it's a fishing pole... you use it to catch a "fish." Or... it could be a spare whojamadiggit....everyone always forgets about those. Sign of the times i guess.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Isn't it a crew motivator?


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

How about this?
One end goes in a hole outside of the pushpit and the other is tied to the boom.
It holds the boom outside of the cockpit.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I think you stick one end in the cockpit drain and a table fits on top.


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

Surely it's a manual depth finder for when your power goes out----


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

What if it is just a broom stick ?
Al is better then wood (does not break) and a hose protects the varnish from Al.


----------



## rennisaint (Oct 25, 2007)

Emergency mast?


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

An update - 

It was embarrassing, but our board became stuck a few weeks ago and our "un-sticker rod" wouldn't free it. I was checking it prior to the MD Governor's Cup race and it went down without trouble, but became stuck when I cranked it up. I used the rod and tried it free it using a small 8oz hammer, but was unsuccessful. A couple of weeks later on the morning of the race, I decided to give it one last try since I really wanted to use the board for the race.

We loosened the winch cable a few turns and used a 16 oz hammer. I gave the rod a couple of sharp hits and the board dropped the few inches allowed by the cable slack. We then raised and lowered the board a few times to ensure that it wouldn't get stuck again. I haven't been over the side to check whether I damaged the board because it's prime jelly fish season on the Chesapeake.

The first lesson lesson learned is to use a bigger hammer in the future. The second lesson is that when we haul for the winter, I'll make sure that I have a long stick with a putty knife duct taped to the end and clean out the centerboard case. I'll also try to paint the inside of the case while the boat is in the slings prior to launching.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Sabreman said:


> I'll also try to paint the inside of the case while the boat is in the slings prior to launching.


I get the yard to make our boat the last boat before lunch break so I can do exactly that. It only gives the paint about an hour to dry, but so far it's worked out well.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe it's a home-made one of these awning poles:


----------



## ronspiker (Jun 27, 2001)

I was going with a handle for the manual bilge.


----------



## dvpamenter (Mar 3, 2000)

Well at least its nice to know you have something that no one else has. Thus it can be whatever you want it to be and you won't be wrong!!


----------



## beej67 (Apr 2, 2008)

I was thinking about fabbing something eerily similar to that, for the express purpose of exercising at anchor. 

So yeah - might actually be a chin up bar.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Please continue to ignore....


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

ignoring...still


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------

